# DIY theater acoustics



## thedubemaster (Jun 26, 2010)

I am looking to tweak the finished for now 2 channel and theater all in one room. I have yet to lay down some 
floor covering on top of ceramic over concrete basement floor to take care of the reflections here but afterwards I need to treat the walls.







.
I think the fabric curtains and the screen do the front nicely but the rear wall and side walls is an issue.
Please and thanks for any ideas.
Nick


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you have plans to use accoustic panels???? or do you want to use just curtains???


----------



## thedubemaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Yes I want to use sound panels for wall treatments. For the theatre I have a MC-12 Lexicon that has the self equalization microphones and built in software. Thats not the issue but the two channel system in that room needs it. Look forward to suggestions. Cheers Nick


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Curtains in the front will help with high frequency reflections from the surrounds but not with anything lower nor any broundary related bass issues.

Don't forget that likely the most important thing is to get some broadband bass control in the room to control the decay time/ringing which will help with bass clarity, punch, and dialog clarity.

Any chance of posting a basic top view sketch of the room and/or some dimensions so we can get a better idea of what might be appropriate?

Bryan


----------

